# H2s



## محمد منير حسن (11 يوليو 2009)

اليكم ايه الأخوة عرض تقديمى عن غاز H2Sهيفيد كتير اثناء التدريب على مخاطر H2S

http://rapidshare.com/files/254629168/H2S.ppt.html


----------



## علي الحميد (11 يوليو 2009)

عرض شافي ووافي... جزاك الله خير


----------



## fao (22 يوليو 2009)

عزيزي محمد 
السلام عليكم
ماهو افضل جهاز لقياس نسبة ال h2s في الزيت


وشكراً


----------



## amr m hassanin (25 يوليو 2009)

فيه مشكلة فى الداون لود


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 أغسطس 2009)

أخي محمد حتى الآن لم استطع تحميل الملف رغم المحاولات المتكررة
يرجى إعادة تحميله على موقع تحميل آخر
وهناك الكثير من الأخوة يعانون مع هذا الموقع rapidshare


----------



## AMEER2006 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

نفس المشكلة في رابيد شير...يعطيك العافية


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

